# Got my raft today!



## Kendi (May 15, 2009)

Whoo Hoo! I moved all the furniture in the living room to get it blown up and put in the floor (still working on it). 

Doing the happy dance! I know you all are too cool to get excited about a new boat- but hot damn I'm flyin high!!!!!


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice. Now get out there and pin or flip that bad boy!!!!


----------



## Gumbydamnit (Apr 2, 2008)

My new sotar cat should be here tomorrow or Monday!!! I know the feeling. I've had my frame set up in the yard on coolers playing around with different set ups for the last week. They sent me pics when it was done and my happy dance started immediately. Congrats on your new rubber!


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

I want to see pics.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Right on! got minerecently and built the frame, just got the the oar towers, gonna get em on today so I can run tomorrow. Just gotta figure which river to go on


----------



## Riparian (Feb 7, 2009)

Congrats! Uhm, it isn't one of _those_ rafts is it?


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

Congrats man! Good feeling huh? That's what life is about!!


----------



## Kendi (May 15, 2009)

Ok- the boat takes up more space than my living room can provide and still get to the kitchen. The floor will have to wait until I can get some uninterrupted time to do it right. Not something I want to screw up. Pix to follow....

And Pinemonkey- mine looks a lot like yours.... Orange is a good color!


----------



## Beardance42 (May 12, 2008)

I remember my wife and I dithering about whether to buy a new or used raft...sixteen years ago. An old river rat friend of ours said "You'll never regret getting a new boat." He was right and the day it showed up was one of our best days together. Enjoy! (And yes I still have that boat and I still love it.)


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

CONGRATS! I was in your shoes 2 years ago. My baby sat in the basement all winter while I was working on her every night.

Facebook

Now she is in the garage all blown up and fully loaded on the trailer. Even though my car is outside and got robbed two nights ago. But my boat is warm and safe inside 

Getting a new boat was a much better feeling for me than getting a new car! Post some pics!

Alex


----------



## Fallingup (Feb 27, 2010)

Congrats! Upload pictures as soon as you can! 

My Boyfriends raft is taking up my garage as well. All the while, Im parking outside and brushing a foot of snow off my car every morning... I guess you have to have priorities right?


----------



## Gumbydamnit (Apr 2, 2008)

HELL YEAH!! It's cold and the river really isn't running, but I don't care. I'm going rafting on my new boat even if I have to walk it down the river.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow..... Gumby!!!! That totally rocks.
I got my new baby (Teal Maravia Cat) last summer, and I still do the Happy Dance every time I look at her.
Everyone enjoy your new rides.
KJ


----------



## kaya dog (May 26, 2009)

nice cat. it looks like your beaver tail might be a tad to long ?? maybe. it's hard to see in pic's. right on gumby.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

You REALLY are gumby(damnit). 

Nice scheme. Appreciate the pics....esp since I'm currently waiting on my own Legend


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

got my new boat 6 days ago

hasn't even been the water yet...... 4 inches in my yard this morning


----------

